# Tobago DIY angeln



## flo1980 (9. Juli 2016)

Servus Leute!

Kaum zurück aus dem Urlaub wird schon der nächste geplant...im März/Februar nach Tobago mit unseren 2 Kids (dann 1 und 3 Jahre alt).
Der Plan ist: viel Natur, Meer und wohnen in einem kleinen Vortage mit selbstverpflegung. Und damit es nicht langweilig wird muss der vadder täglich ein paar Stunden fischen gehen. Ich würde gerne auf eigene Rechnung von der Küste Fischen bzw mal mit einem einheimischen Fischer raus fahren.
Habe hier schon ein paar gute Infos gefunden. Ich würde eine leichte spinnkombo mitnehmen, hätte noch eine mittelschwere Kombo und bin am überlegen, ob ich mir noch eine schwerere zulege (wg 100g plus), nachdem ich von tarpons gelesen habe. Was meinen denn die Experten hier: realistische Chancen auf größere Fische gegeben, oder lieber nur leicht Fischen von der Küste?
Freue mich über jeden Tipp!
Grüssla, Flo!


----------



## dreampike (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tobago DIY angeln*

Hallo Flo, 

Tobago ist fischereilich gesehen echt paradiesisch, insbesondere für Fliegenfischer. 
Von der Küste aus bzw. in den Buchten kannst Du vor allem kleinere und mittlere Tarpons, Snook, Barracuda und Snapper fangen. Es gibt einige Plätze, da kommen auch große und sehr große Tarpons bis dicht unter Land (teilweise nur 5 m vom Ufer weg), aber ich weiß nicht ob ich Dir raten würde auf die zu fischen. Die haben zwischen 80 und 150 Pfd. und die fetzen los bis die Schnur alle ist. Wenn Du da mit dem Boot nicht hinterher kannst, dann macht das wenig Sinn. 
Es gibt auch ein paar Flats mit interessanter Fliegenfischerei auf Bonefish. Wenn Du vor Ort fragst, dann besteht sicher die Möglichkeit zum Offshorefishing auf Wahoo, verschiedene Tunfischarten, Schwertfische usw. Am besten fischt man mit Salzwasserrapalas in 18-25 cm Länge. Wenn Dir die Haie den Fisch dann nicht vom Haken abknabbern, dann könnt ihr Euch sicher das eine oder andere Mahl zubereiten. Die karibische Küche ist übrigens phantastisch, wenn ihr ein Restaurant vor Ort habt, dann machen die Euch die Fische auch lecker auf creolische Art. Nimm unbedingt Taucherbrille und Schnorchel mit und mache Ausflüge in den Regenwald usw. 
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## flo1980 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tobago DIY angeln*

Dankschee für die schnelle Antwort!

Klingt hervorragend und irgendwie doch wie "ich nehm mal was Robustes mit". Zur Autokorrektur: Vortage = Cottage.
Bin noch nicht der erfahrene Meeresangler. Habe aber hier eine Xzoga JAS, mit der ich seit ein paar Jahren auf Hecht & Co. fische (blaues Modell). Bin ziemlich begeistert von der Rute & am Überlegen, ob ich mir zum schweren Spinnfischen bzw. Salzwasserangeln noch eines der stärkeren Modelle zulege. Bin aber noch etwas planlos mit den feet & lbs & drag Angaben. Hat da evtl. jemand Erfahrung mit den Xzoga Ruten? Halt eine Rute, mit der sich auch gut werfen lässt & die für oben genannte Räuber genug Reserven bietet...Klar...50kg Tarpon ist ohne Boot wahrscheinlich schlichtweg unfangbar. Ach ja - zweigeteilt wäre natürlich super, weil einige der Ruten ja einteilig sind.
Und klar: Schnorchel, Regenwald usw. ist eh klar. Wollen halt einen individuellen Urlaub mit den Kids machen & es dabei schön warm haben.

Servus!
Flo.


----------



## flo1980 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tobago DIY angeln*

Moin!

Nach einiger Recherche haben wir jetzt ein bisschen Bedenken, was sowohl die medizinische Versorgung, als auch die Sicherheit auf Tobago angeht. Unsere Kids sind zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht ganz 1 und 3 Jahre alt. Überlegen gerade, was es noch für Alternativen gibt...
Die Kriterien sind erstmal: Warmes Wasser/schöne Strände; gute medizinische Versorgung; sicher & stressfrei; Papa kann fischen gehen (ohne Guides/Boote mieten zu MÜSSEN).
Wir sind noch auf Kuba und Florida gekommen. Wobei ich gelesen habe, dass es sich auf Kuba teilweise schwierig gestaltet, alleine von der Küste zu fischen. 
Hat evtl. jemand von Euch noch einen Tipp?

Vielen Dank!
Flo.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tobago DIY angeln*

Hallo,

wenn Du wegen der medizinischen Versorgung von Kleinkindern Bedenken hast darfst Du nicht nicht in die Karibik reisen, denn die ist dort nicht ansatzweise mit der in Deutschland vergleichbar.
Also, entweder allein in die Karibik oder mit den Kleinkindern eben woanders hin - oder noch ein paar Jahre warten - die Karibik läuft Dir nicht davon.
Auf Florida läuft ohne Guide und Boot nichts und Kuba kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Scabbers (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tobago DIY angeln*

Ich kann euch da nur zu Florida raten. Wir waren vor 2 Jahren mit unseren damals ebenfalls 1 und 3 Jahre jungen Kindern für 6 Wochen in Florida in der Gegend um Cape Coral und Anna Maria Island.
Wie schon von Lajos1 erwähnt ist Boot und Guide - wie natürlich überall - gut, aber ganz sicher nicht unerlässlich. Wenn es dir in erster Linie um den Spaß am Angeln geht und garantierte Rekordfänge nicht sein müssen, dann tut es auch die Brandung, diverses Angelpiers oder Tagesausflüge mit einem gemieteten Boot oder Sit-on-top-Kajak. Die Möglichkeiten sind vielfältig. Sollte es Florida werden, dann gibts hier im Forum massig Infos.

Gruß
Scabbers


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tobago DIY angeln*

Was zum Teufel ist DIY?
Geheimcode, Unwissende ausgeschloßen?
Macht nichts, denn meinen Rutentipp behalte ich auch für mich!

Jürgen


----------



## ayron (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tobago DIY angeln*

DO IT Yourself wäre jetzt meine Eingebung|kopfkrat


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tobago DIY angeln*

@Lajos: Naja, kommt drauf an, auf welche "Kaliber" man es in Florida abgesehen hat. Grundsätzlich kann man schon, wenn man es "richtig angeht", dort auch vom Ufer aus sehr erfolgreich sein. Wird halt wie so oft, auf Zielfische, Reisezeit, Bedingungen usw ankommen- und vor Allen Dingen die eigenen Ansprüche abstecken vorher. Zumal dort auch die Alternativen und Fischvielfalt im Süß- bzw Brackwasser auch sehr groß ist dort.
Und dass du die Karibik jetzt als allgemein so "rückständig ansiehst", da täuschst du dich gewaltig. Es gibt dort Ecken, die sind nicht so entwickelt, es gibt aber auch Ecken dort, die haben mindestens (!!!) US- (Bonzen)Niveau

DomRep wäre, was den allgemeinen Entwicklungsstand (jetzt von den "üblichen Touriplätzen" Punta Cana & Puerto Plata aus betrachtet) wohl noch eine erwähnenswerte Alternative. Barbados, St Martin, die Niederländischen Antillen z.B. sind ja auch als relativ gut entwickelt bekannt, vor Allem Barbados wird beschrieben "als bonzenhaft hoch 10". Bahamas evtl noch, aber über deren aktuellen Entwicklungsstand weiss jetzt nichts Genaues. Also auf Barbados wird es wohl nicht an medizinscher Versorgung scheitern. Fischtechnisch sind die Reviere ja wohl mit FL& Tobago usw kompatibel. Unterkünfte werden wohl in Florida mit Abstand am günstigsten sein, wäre meine grobe erste Eisnchätzung. Wenn nicht auf den Preis schauen müsste- ab nach Barbados, wäre mein Vorschlag.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tobago DIY angeln*



ayron schrieb:


> DO IT Yourself wäre jetzt meine Eingebung|kopfkrat



Hallo,

das ist richtig.
Ich mag solche Abkürzungen auch nicht besonders.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## PsychoBo (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tobago DIY angeln*

Hallo!

Ich muss mal eine Lanze für Tobago brechen. 
Ich bin absoluter Fan von Tobago und war in den letzten 10 Jahren, mind. 15 Mal dort. Die letzten 10-12 Male hauptsächlich des Angelns wegen. 
Ich will mal behaupten, dass ich die Insel was Natur, Spots, etc. angeht besser kenne, als manch ein Local, der einen kleinen Aktionsradius um seine Bude hat. 

Es gibt bestimmt bessere Angeldestinationen, aber wenn es um die Karibik und DIY geht, bist du dort richtig. 

Gesundheitlich hatten wir noch nie Probleme dort. …wenn man mal von einer Infektion (Erysipel) durch Korallen/Algen nach missglücktem Kletterversuch und anschließendem Abrutschen von einem Fels absieht.
Die Gesundheitsversorgung in T&T ist kostenlos. Bietet natürlich nicht die Leistungen, welche du hier in D hast. In der Nähe von Scarborough wurde ein Ärztehaus in den vergangenen 3-4 Jahren neu gebaut. Lange Wartezeiten hast du dort, aber die Versorgung ist gut. Mein Kumpel, den es mit der Infektion erwischt hatte, haben sie dort mit Antibiotika wieder fit bekommen.  

In Bezug auf kleine Kinder fällt mir folgendes ein: 
Was gefährlich werden kann, ist der Verkehr dort. Kleine Kinder sollte man an den Durchfahrtsstraßen gut in Griff haben, die einheimischen fahren gerne mal zügig, wenn es die Situation zulässt. 
Bauliche Maßnahmen dort, entsprechen nicht unseren TÜV GS Standards. D.h. es kann schon mal sein, dass aus einer selbst gegossenen Mauer/Treppe scharfe Moniereisen rausschauen. Da sollte man Argusaugen haben, wenn das die bauliche Situation von Ort ist. 

Thema Sicherheit
Ich hatte noch nie Probleme dort. In den Medien und auf den Seiten des Auswärtigen Amts kannst du aber auch Fälle recherchieren, dass es anders laufen kann. 
Gelegenheit macht Diebe… Meist waren wir zu zweit an den entlegensten Orten, war aber auch schon alleine dort. Bisher nie Probleme. Toi, toi, toi. 
Gesunder Menschenverstand hilft. 
Je weiter du im Norden der Karibikseite wohnst, desto ländlicher und entspannter wird es. Jeder kennt dort jeden. Fremde fallen auf. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht unbedingt Fremde im Sinne von Touristen. 

Falls ihr euch doch für Tobago entscheiden solltet, dann kann ich dir gerne noch Tipps geben. 
Unterkunft und Leihwagen kann ich dir auch gute Anlaufstellen nennen, wo du vielleicht noch ein paar US Rabatt bekommst, wenn du einen Gruß von mir ausrichtest. 


Viele Grüße
Boris


----------



## flo1980 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tobago DIY angeln*

Servus & vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Egal, wohin es uns verschlägt: Ich werde berichten.

Bis denne!
Flo.


----------



## flo1980 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tobago DIY angeln*

Und Psychobob: Vielen Dank! Wenn es Tobago wird, schreib ich Dir ne PN.
Wir waren selber insgesamt über ein Jahr in Südamerika, v.a. in Peru/Bolivien. Und mich reizt Tobago natürlich mehr.
Allerdings kann halt ein "normaler" bakterieller Infekt (= Durchfall) für ein einjähriges Kind recht schnell zum Problem werden. Deswegen tendieren wir gerade eher zu USA. 
Und: Es läuft ja nix weg. Die Inseln stehen auch in 5 Jahren noch da...


----------



## dreampike (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tobago DIY angeln*

Also Barbados lässt sich fischereitechnisch und von der Natur her aus meinen Erfahrung her nicht mit Tobago vergleichen, dort ist sehr viel Natur verbaut, die küstennahen Fischgründe sind überfischt und ausgebeutet. Barbados importiert Fisch aus Tobago!
Wegen evtl. mangelnder medizinischer Versorgung würde ich mich nicht von einem Tobagobesuch abhalten lassen, zumindest hatte ich in meinen vielen Urlauben nie das Problem, ich hatte auch immer eine gut ausgestattete Reiseapotheke inkl. Antibiotika dabei.
Sicher ist es auf jeden Fall an den eher gut besuchten Stränden wie Pidgeon Point oder Canoe Bay, dort kann man auch supergut fischen.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tobago DIY angeln*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Und dass du die Karibik jetzt als allgemein so "rückständig ansiehst", da täuschst du dich gewaltig. Es gibt dort Ecken, die sind nicht so entwickelt, es gibt aber auch Ecken dort, die haben mindestens (!!!) US- (Bonzen)Niveau
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## flo1980 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Tobago DIY angeln*

Kram das Ding nochmal raus...

So: Jetzt sind Flüge nach Florida gebucht. Werden 3 Wochen auf die Florida Keys, auf Anna Maria Island und auf Pine Island verbringen. Flug & Mietauto sind relativ günstig und dank Airbnb haben wir auch nette Privatunterkünfte gefunden, die nicht absolut übertrieben teuer sind.

Ich bin natürlich schon am Überlegen, welches Geraffel ich einpacken werde...

Ich nehm auf jeden Fall ne relativ leichte Spinnkombo mit (Savage Gear Roadrunner 10-40g mit ner 3500er Rolle und 0,10er Whiplash), um auf Seatrout, Redfish, Brassen, Snook etc. zu fischen. Jetzt würde ich mir gerne noch eine stabilere Reiserute kaufen. Als Rolle hab ich eine 5000er Daiwa Sealine Bull (heißt glaube ich so...). Würde in erster Linie vom Ufer, Brücken, Kayak, Piers oder in Kanälen fischen, wahrscheinlich auch häufiger nachts bzw. frühmorgens.

Kann noch nicht so richtig abschätzen, was mich da erwartet. Wenn man Youtube & vielen Foren glaubt sind ja auch vom Ufer Tarpon, Hai, Rochen usw. drin.

Meine bisherige Recherche haben mich auf die Shimano Yasei Monster Travel (240cm, 28-110g) und die Shimano Shore & Boat Travel Twintip (300cm und 28 - 122g oder 240cm, 100-300g) gebracht. Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung mit diesen Ruten?

Viele Dänke & fette Beute!
Flo.


----------

